# Five Questions



## pmmg (Feb 8, 2018)

So, seems we are a little between big writerly topics. Thought I might throw out something a little more fun, and which might help everyone to get to know each other better. Five questions, please answer however you like.

1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).

2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?

3) If you could be any book/Movie/Video game character, who would you be and why?

4) What is something that you dont already have, but wish you did?

5) If you could live forever, but had to choose an age to live forever as, which age would you choose and why?



There are no special prizes for honesty, dishonesty, or cleverness, just some stuff to think on and post up for others to see. Answer as many or as few as you like. Hopefully we'll see a little of who you are.

Sorry if the questions seem cliche' but I am kind of bad at asking forum questions.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 8, 2018)

1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).
A first aid kit, a lighter/matchbox, and some kind of knife or a book on edible wild plants. 

2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?
A Zen master. "..."

3) If you could be any book/Movie/Video game character, who would you be and why?
Possibly a Rune Factory 4 character. Maybe.

4) What is something that you don't already have, but wish you did?
Someone whom I can love just as much as they love me.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Feb 9, 2018)

pmmg said:


> 1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).



A house, a yacht, and a suitcase full of unmarked $100 bills.



pmmg said:


> 2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?



I have this crush on Jessica Alba. My wife knows about it and finds the humor in it. And I'd probably be really awkward trying to converse with Ms. Alba, but I'd love to have the opportunity to test the theory.



pmmg said:


> 3) If you could be any book/Movie/Video game character, who would you be and why?



Ivy from Soul Caliber, because she doesn't take nonsense from anyone, and she looks great snapping that long whip.



pmmg said:


> 4) What is something that you don't already have, but wish you did?



My debut fantasy novel published.



pmmg said:


> 5) If you could live forever, but had to choose an age to live forever as, which age would you choose and why?



27. Not saying why, for which you should be thankful.


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 9, 2018)

pmmg said:


> 1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).



Well, I'll skip the practical stuff, because honestly, it not really interesting to list stuff like fishing rod, boat, satellite phone. 

An e-reader loaded with books, a solar panel to recharge said e-reader, and a second e-reader. If you've seen the Twilight Zone episode Time Enough at Last, you'll know the whys of the second e-reader. 

The e-reader is probably cheating a little--Ok a lot.

Ok, for realzzz.

A hockey stick, cause I love hockey and I'd have lots of time to work on my shot.

A̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶l̶o̶n̶g̶ ̶b̶o̶o̶k̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶a̶ ̶h̶a̶p̶p̶y̶ ̶e̶n̶d̶i̶n̶g̶.̶ ̶I̶ ̶d̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶c̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶w̶h̶i̶c̶h̶ ̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶l̶o̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶h̶a̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶l̶i̶t̶t̶l̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶r̶y̶t̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶d̶r̶a̶m̶a̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶r̶o̶m̶a̶n̶c̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶c̶o̶m̶e̶d̶y̶,̶ ̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶I̶'̶m̶ ̶i̶n̶d̶e̶c̶i̶s̶i̶v̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶r̶a̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶s̶u̶r̶p̶r̶i̶s̶e̶d̶.̶

A pen with unlimited ink
An unlimited ream of paper. 

With the pen and paper, I could write whatever story I wanted and be forever entertained.



pmmg said:


> 2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?



The special someone that should be in everyone's life would be the answer, because they might be reading over the shoulder right now. And well, I'm a hopeless so-and-so.  



pmmg said:


> 3) If you could be any book/Movie/Video game character, who would you be and why?



Dr Who. Ever evolving, ever learning, and always knows how to have a fun time. UK accents are awesome. 



pmmg said:


> 4) What is something that you dont already have, but wish you did?



Enough money for me and my family to live comfortably for the rest of our days, so we could chase our whims to whereever they lead. 



pmmg said:


> 5) If you could live forever, but had to choose an age to live forever as, which age would you choose and why?



It all depends if that includes mental age. If it doesn't then probably 25, because you're out of the scrawny/baby-fat, pimple face, phase physically and not yet on to the OMG-I-should-skip-the-Fries stage. 

If it does include mental age, then around 30ish. Old enough to have made a few mistakes and learned from them, but not too old that you'll throw out your back bending over to pick up a cracker. Cause when I was in my 20s I was an idiot. Youth was definitely wasted on the young in my case.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 9, 2018)

pmmg said:


> 1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).


A really good Leatherman tool [or similar], you can do just about anything with one of them, or make a tool to do anything else. My glasses, and new ones when my vision deteriorates. I guess I should say endless paper and pens, but I'd really want a pair of binoculars or a telescope, I'de love to be able to see the other side of a valley ro the lie of the land to come without having to walk there. And a Volley Ball - it worked for Tom Hanks.


pmmg said:


> 2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?


If Time Travel is allowed... With Ernest Shackleton on the Voyage of the James Caird. I think that is one of the greatest feats of endurance and I would love to eavesdrop on what it was really like. If it a fantasy location and person, then I'd love to walk around The Shire Mr S Gamgee.


pmmg said:


> 3) If you could be any book/Movie/Video game character, who would you be and why?


Rick Deckard from Blade Runner. He's just soo cool and he gets to end the film with Rachel. [And Blade Runner-esque is a book I've been trying to write for 30+ years]


pmmg said:


> 4) What is something that you dont already have, but wish you did?


I've seen it but can't [yet] afford it... a traditionally woven Yei rug, bought from the weaver and not a rug dealer.


pmmg said:


> 5) If you could live forever, but had to choose an age to live forever as, which age would you choose and why?


About two years ago. Before I got injured I was getting fairly fit and could run 10K and lift both arms over my head [don't try this at the same time - you tend to fall over]...


----------



## Ban (Feb 9, 2018)

1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).

*An airplane, fuel and a guide for dummy's on how to fly planes*

2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?

*The person who I will spend my life with. And if no one shows up, at least I will have an answer* 

3) If you could be any book/Movie/Video game character, who would you be and why?

*Jack from vampire the masquerade bloodlines. He's the quintessential trickster archetype wrapped in an immortal biker/pirate persona. I don't think I need to say more.*

4) What is something that you dont already have, but wish you did?

*Money, love and a mountain of cheese.*

5) If you could live forever, but had to choose an age to live forever as, which age would you choose and why?
*
Haven't experienced a lot of ages yet, so I will probably stick to the 20-somethings. Seems like a safe choice.*


----------



## pmmg (Feb 9, 2018)

Decided to answer these before I read anyone else's...seems fair.

*1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).*

I am easy. I nice woman to share the new life with. I don't really think I would need any more. But I would hope the island would be more along the lines of that found by the Skipper and Gilligan. I would be okay if the resources were there to make it work. Not saying it would not suck and the radio would always be broken though. 


*2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?*

Ill probably get in trouble if I said. If its like the past, it would go stormily and end badly, but I am okay with that.


*3) If you could be any book/Movie/Video game character, who would you be and why?*

Having trouble on this one. I think maybe Luke Skywalker, only I would not waste my life waiting in some cave for the force to awaken. Flying an X-wring would be cool. Maybe Conan would be cool.


*4) What is something that you dont already have, but wish you did?*

Ah, so many things. Freedom would be a good one. The kids do move out don't they?


*5) If you could live forever, but had to choose an age to live forever as, which age would you choose and why?*

A few of the ages I have been have had their advantages. Being older and wiser is not a bad thing, but youth is wasted on the youth. If I had my way, I would go back to late teens and early twenties an start over. But since I would have to stay there, I think late 20's or early thirties would be okay.






Penpilot said:


> Dr Who. Ever evolving, ever learning, and always knows how to have a fun time. UK accents are awesome.



Ah, this would be a good choice too, and now I am thinking of so many others. Batman would be cool.... in fact, maybe someone from the bat family for me.



CupofJoe said:


> About two years ago. Before I got injured I was getting fairly fit and could run 10K and lift both arms over my head [don't try this at the same time - you tend to fall over]...



I hear you on this, once the stuff starts going, it never really comes back. I've lost discs in my back. Its no fun.



Banten said:


> *Jack from vampire the masquerade bloodlines. He's the quintessential trickster archetype wrapped in an immortal biker/pirate persona. I don't think I need to say more.*



Don't know this one, but I had thought of saying Dracula, but he always seems to die badly at the end. Maybe Jack has better luck.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2018)

1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).

A satellite phone to call for rescue, a 20-gallon container of drinking water, and a fire starter. Practicality!

2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?

I'd spend a day in Seattle with my friend who moved out there a few years ago. I miss him a ton, and I've always wanted to visit Seattle.

3) If you could be any book/Movie/Video game character, who would you be and why?

I'm not sure. Probably Thor from the MCU--he's an incredibly fun character and I would really get a kick out of being able to control lightning. And also, you know, being tall, blond, and ripped...

4) What is something that you dont already have, but wish you did?

An electric guitar. Always wanted to play, never could afford one...

5) If you could live forever, but had to choose an age to live forever as, which age would you choose and why?

Probably the age I am now (early 20s), or slightly older. I'm in good physical shape, but I've sustained a lot of athletic injuries and I'm not looking forward to when those start catching up to me as the years go by. The idea of putting that off forever is pretty appealing.


----------



## Grandalfus (Feb 12, 2018)

pmmg said:


> 1) If you were stranded on a desert island and could have any three objects, what would they be and why? (okay, that was the obligatory one).
> 
> 2) If you could spend a day in a new place with anyone you could, who would it be, and why?
> 
> ...



1)  My spellbook, wand, and a scroll of teleportation.
2)  I have always dreamed of spending a day with the Lady of the Lake.
3)  Myself. I, am GRANDALFUS!
4)  The sense not to answer questions.
5)  Ahh.  I'd live forever at the age of 274, a good age for wisdom, and the leylines in my body aged like a fine wine.


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Aug 21, 2019)

1: a good book, laptop, internet.

2: Hoid from Brandon Sanderson because he would drive me insane and he is my favorite person ever!

3: Myself, because there are too many options and I would spend the next 3 hours trying to figure it out.

4: the ability to teleport into my favorite books.

5: twenty...three...? Not sure why just felt like it.


----------

